# Taz, 7 month old Staffie X GSD needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Razza ma Taz!! has been in rescue for about 4 weeks now and is a Staffie x GSD.

Taz is about 7 months old now and has had a couple of homes already. He can be selective on the dogs that he will play with. Taz would be ok to live with older and sensible children. He will need to visit puppy classes just to do some basic training catching up on time lost. Taz has been castrated; being vaccinated and chipped.

Oh what a wonderful boy who so much wants to please and is young enough to develop new skills offering you his heart in the process.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org. Please also visit our website at CLICK HERE and complete our questionnaire if you would like to offer any of our dogs a forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taz has been in kennels for months now. He first arrived in October and has been with us ever since with no enquiries.
We really tired him out today and it was something that he was craving. One to one with his favourite past time...people!
He is a lovable soul and even though he is excitable, he loves to have attention.










He also has basic training now, although he has to run off his steam to concentrate, but he IS only a baby! The secret to Taz is treat training. Not acceptable to many trainers, but I am old fashioned.










You can follow Tazs individual thread on our forum at Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Taz GSD x Staffie 7 months Woldingham


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Taz from our Forum today:
I had the pleasure of meeting Taz today. He is so full of character, so lively - impossible to resist. Interested in everything - cars, birds, carrier bags. Had to keep him on quite a short lead so his enthusiasm for everything didn't take him in the road. We had a great jog together and from behind he looked more like a collie with those ears and such a beautiful red hue to his fur - almost like a fox. He did a lovely sit when food was available! Loves his tummy rubbed and big hugs. He has so many adventures to look forward to in his new home when it comes along.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Met Taz again today. This lad needs to be out in the world learning new things and getting lots of one to one. So much energy, so much fun, he just needs his chance.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah, one of our volunteer dog walkers with Taz (Razz ma Taz) on Saturday


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sarah, one of our volunteer dog walkers, obviously said something that made Taz laugh! Notice she is always walking him ... think he is one of her favourites!



He is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

When we interviewed Taz yesterday and we said "so Taz, what do you see for yourself in the future?" Taz said "Well I see me running off a little steam, getting myself in a little routine, having a load of fun and getting some damn good tickles on my tum!"

He is ready:





Waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taz had a lovely walk with his friend Charlie yesterday. Happy soul ... needs manners when meeting people on the street ... suddenly they have a Taz experience if you're not one step ahead and in control. There he is practically arm around their shoulder, as though he is telling them stories! Another poor lad who has grown up in kennels and is still looking for a foster home or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

One of our volunteer dog walkers took Taz out for the day today to give him a break from kennel life. Here is her update ...

*Taz's day out!*

Today it was Taz's turn to have a day out from kennels for the day and wow the locals.

An absolute dream in the car, jumps in and out at command but doesn't try to escape the moment you open the boot, waits patiently, and no crying or barking or noise at all during journey no matter what you drive past!

I took Taz on lots of walks today basically to let him use up some energy, and interspersed it with meeting lots of people as he so loves attention, so hopefully he had a Taz-fastic day :roll: First he had a nice long walk in my local park and met other dogs. At one point, while he was on the lead and having a rest, two shepherd and two labs all came over (off lead) to him which he wasn't too keen on, bit of a warning snap after the initial sniffs but I don't blame him, it was quite intimidating! But with a collie, some cocker spaniels and another staffie he was fine and friendly 

Taz met my parents.... and my tortoise!... and had a nice little run around off lead as their garden is secure. We had to put the tortoise away after a while only because he marches around and is a bit territorial of the garden and Taz just wanted something to chase! He loved playing fetch with a toy rope afterwards though.

Then onto my house in Sutton, to have a little lie down, enjoy a chew bone and meet my housemate. Then off for another walk in our own nearby park and to meet my housemate's girlfriend at the train station. Hmm... walking up the main high street was a bit of challenge, Taz being the true socialite he wanted to say hello to EVERYONE! Very very short lead needed. One young teenager asked nicely to stroke him as we waited at the station, which he loved.

Finally home time and I think I might have actually managed to tire out The Taz!!!! :shock:  Very quiet in the car and nicely subdued back at the kennel paddock.

What an absolute stunner too - beautiful dog and everyone who met him today loved him. A very energetic dog, full of personality and potential and very intelligent. Plus he's just a pup, I can really see this boy growing into an absolutely wonderful lifelong companion.

Photo below - video to follow.


----------

